# Winifred Sanderson



## treehouse of horror (Mar 21, 2006)

Does anyone here have any idea on how to make a Hocus pocus Winifred Sanderson costume I wanted the deluxe version from Spirit Halloween but they don't come in a big enough size I don't want that cheap one anyone have any ideas on how to make one


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Have you tried Etsy? It may not be cheap but it will be good quality.

You could also try these guys, once again not cheap:





Sanderson Sisters - Winifred Sanderson - Hocus Pocus Halloween Costume | Plus Size and Super Size Halloween Costumes | Plus Size Costume Shop


Adult womens plus size and super size Winifred Sanderson Sisters Hocus Pocus Halloween costume in plus sizes 0X, 1X, 2X, 3X, 4X, 5X, 6X, 7X, 8X.



www.plussizecostumeshop.com





You could also always try a local tailor or costume shop. Then you'd be staying local & putting money in their pockets instead of Spirit's.


----------



## treehouse of horror (Mar 21, 2006)

Sadly we don't have any costume shops here. Plus that is way to much money for something that's not even movie accurate


----------



## yoboseiyo (Nov 14, 2015)

are you able to sew at all? i know joanns has several different "mideval" or "renaissance" patterns you could layer together to make something quite similar.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I know you want "screen accurate" but depending on where you're wearing it, most people won't know the difference.

But I know what you mean, YOU will know & if it were me it would probably bother me too if some little thing was off.

Unfortunately sometimes plus sized things come with a plus sized price which is ridiculous. Could you buy a cheaper one & alter it in some fashion? Sewing an ENTIRE costume can be daunting, but maybe adding extra fabric or a cover up of something may not be as hard if you don't know how to sew at all.

If you don't want to sew maybe find a local tailor for some advice. It would be cheaper to have something altered than to have it made from scratch.


----------



## bobby2003 (Oct 5, 2017)

You could possibly piece something together. Like https://www.costumet.com/hocus-pocus/winifred-sanderson (There are also probably other renaissance style dresses that would work other than the one this person linked to), or https://www.instructables.com/id/Winifred-Sanderson. The symbols on her dress could be achieved with fabric paint, couldn't they? Like RCAIG said, I'm not sure most people would notice the difference.


----------



## HauntedWyo (Apr 13, 2017)

Ebay has these









Costume Robes with Hood for sale | eBay


Get the best deals on Costume Robes with Hood when you shop the largest online selection at eBay.com. Free shipping on many items | Browse your favorite brands | affordable prices.



www.ebay.com













Renaissance Medieval Irish Costume Hunter OVER DRESS ONLY Fitted Bodice 2/3xl | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Renaissance Medieval Irish Costume Hunter OVER DRESS ONLY Fitted Bodice 2/3xl at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com













Round Renaissance Cloak Clasp - Handcrafted Fine Pewter | Medieval, Renaissance | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Round Renaissance Cloak Clasp - Handcrafted Fine Pewter | Medieval, Renaissance at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





Maybe you could piece something like these together and add some embellishments and come up with a suitable Winnie costume.


----------



## HauntedWyo (Apr 13, 2017)

There is also this one if you want a blue gown under. 









Womens Renaissance Medieval Dress Halloween Gothic Party Gown Cosplay Costume US | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Womens Renaissance Medieval Dress Halloween Gothic Party Gown Cosplay Costume US at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------

